# Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video



## Prisca (12. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe noch ein Video für euch, es ist zwar nicht mehr so ganz neu aber hier kennen es sicher nicht viele. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LRtyJakOr4


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Hallo Robert, heut ist wohl Video- Day! Zacky und Du, ihr macht wohl schon Stimmung auf die nächste Saison. ...... macht ruhig, ist Okay!toll

mfg Ron!


----------



## Ulli (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Super Video, finde ich klasse! Vor allem den Skimmer zum Abstellen der Futter-Box 
Grüße
Ulli


----------



## eveau (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Handzahm die kleenen Burschen! Sind ja fast wie Hunde hehe...


----------



## Prisca (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Hallo,
Wenn ich in den Teich gehe kommen die Koi sofort, wenn man bedenkt das ich nur im Juli August im Teich schwimme ist das schon erstaunlich.


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Nein Robert ist es nicht!
Zum einen sind Fische sehr neugierig und alles wird erst mal untersucht(könnte ja mit Futter zu tun haben). Zum anderen kennen sie Deinen Gang.Erfüllst Du denn auch noch ihr begehr, weichen sie Dir nicht von der Seite.
Ich füttere immer an der selben Stelle, auch nach langen Wintermonaten suchen sie immer die selbe Stelle auf.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Prisca (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Hallo Ron,
dass die Koi mich am Gang erkennen kann ich bestätigen. Ich brauche nur auf die Terrasse zu gehen schon beginnen die Koi sich am Futterplatz zu sammeln. Im Video stehe ich direkt neben dem Skimmer und dort füttere ich wegen des Skimmers sonst nie!.  Ich muß die Koi gar nicht füttern, wenn ich langsam durch den Teich schwimme folgen sie mir auch ohne Futter.


----------



## samorai (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Hi Robert!
Ist ja fast schon Zirkus reif, Deine Dressur. Meine sind nicht so vertraulich und das finde ich nicht  schlecht. Im Falle es kommt mal ein "ungebetener Gast", wie __ Fischreiher und Co, schwimmen sie nicht gleich in einen Schnabel oder Rachen,ist aber nur meine Meinung.
Gibt es von Sinkron - Schwimmen ein Bild? Hätte ich gerne mal gesehen!

Bei Gelegenheit solltest Du mal Deinen Teichinhalt in Liter angeben, ist doch kein Stückgutfrachter so ein Teich!

mfg Ron!


----------



## Prisca (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

Hallo Ron,
In meiner Gegend gibt es __ Reiher ohne Ende und Sie besuchen mich seid Jahren. Meine Teichumrandung ist 35cm hoch, also die Reiher können sich die Leckerschmecker nur anschauen. Vom Schwimmen kein Bild sorry. 
Zum Teich 1To= 1000Liter 100To= 100000Liter. Stückgutfrachter ist eine coole Bezeichnung, gefällt mir gut danke.


----------



## samorai (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Handzahme Koi, ein kleines Video*

He Robert!
Mit dem Bild ist nicht so schlimm, was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.

Ich muß mal raus streuen , der Glatteis-Regen hat sich verschärft.

mfg Ron!


----------

